# User-Art



## polymorphikos (Nov 25, 2004)

I was wondering, out of idle curiosity, if this would be the area in which to post works that people on the board have done? If so, and this is not an area exclusively devoted to "proffessional" artists, then I drew this picture a week ago and I'm quite proud of it (though not the guy in the fedora's profile). I was wondering what anyone thought, if they care, and am now feeling slightly ashamed since this isn't exactly Deviant Art, but sorry anyway and here's the link to the image.

http://img46.exs.cx/img46/5214/Possiblyyourbestsketch.jpg

Please tell me what you think, and I hope I haven't gone and mucked-up.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Nov 25, 2004)

Cool picture mate.  You seem to have an obsession with late 19th century literature/adventurers, which is reflected in your written work.


----------



## Circus Cranium (Nov 25, 2004)

Cool drawing. I like the tree.


----------



## polymorphikos (Nov 27, 2004)

Thankyou. And yes, you're right. 

If we were only posting links, would it be any harm to make this into the general user-art thread?


----------



## dwndrgn (Nov 27, 2004)

I don't see any harm in it poly, in fact I think most would enjoy it.  As long as links are used to keep the thread loading quickly and not bog down any users computers it would be fun.  And by the way, I do like your drawing.


----------



## erickad71 (Nov 29, 2004)

Great drawing Poly. I especially like the tree thing and the background.


----------



## Morning Star (Nov 30, 2004)

Good work, I think you have a good grasp on perspectives and on the subject matter itself!


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Nov 30, 2004)

Do you have any new work you could show us, Morning Star?


----------



## Morning Star (Nov 30, 2004)

I have to scan it all in, hopefully soon. I am awaiting the replacement of my tablet pen, also working on some stuff for Brian. I'll try put something up today or tomorrow.


----------



## Morning Star (Dec 2, 2004)

*Future Girl*

On second thought...I want to work on this one some more...sorry.


----------



## Morning Star (Dec 8, 2004)

*Need a name for this trooper!*

Sorry about the 3 posts in the row, it's disgusting! Hopefully I'll find a kind global mod or admin that will eradicate the previous 2 for me. 

Here is a pic I did yesterday: 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v285/Phobos-Deimos/shockmouth2.jpg

It's for my Star Wars RPG, (the tabletop one I play) it's another Sith Trooper. These guys are like supercharged walking tanks. Originally I planned for them to be light troops, but considering the amount of protection their weaponry needed from enemy fire and the amount of insulation they needed themselves. It had to become heavy.

Basically, these guys generate their own electricity which discharges through the nodes at the end of each arm. The amperage can be adjusted (lethal to non lethal) as can the radius of their weaponry. 

The unique thing about these troops is that almost all of them were Sith soldiers that had become horribly disfigured and/or crippled in battle. The armour has only enough room for the head and chest, the arms and legs are completely cybernetic. (Seeing as most of the 'hosts' no longer have any.)

This does not only give fallen men the chance to once again find glory in battle (morale booster) but also the chance to exact an excrutiatingly painful vengeance upon the enemy.

What I need is a good non-too-cheesy name for this division. I would really appreciate any help.


----------



## polymorphikos (Dec 8, 2004)

Stormclouds

Shock Troops

The Enlighteners

Thunder Gods

The Thor-losers


----------



## Morning Star (Dec 8, 2004)

polymorphikos said:
			
		

> Stormclouds
> 
> Shock Troops
> 
> ...


Hahaha! "Thor-Losers" Brilliant!

Shock troops is an obvious pun, which I about. I like the devine aspect you put to it...Thunder-Gods. I really like that one.


----------



## Morning Star (Dec 8, 2004)

*Nosferatu*

Another sketch I did today on photoshop (without layering...though I should, it makes for great effects) with my tablet.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v285/Phobos-Deimos/Nosferatu.jpg

I would love to hear your opinions.


----------



## erickad71 (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Nosferatu*

Creepy, scary and very good...love it!


----------



## Morning Star (Dec 14, 2004)

*Re: Nosferatu*

Two pencil drawings that I got scanned today

The Troll

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v285/Phobos-Deimos/troll.jpg

and A Night in the Forest

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v285/Phobos-Deimos/forestnight.jpg


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 14, 2004)

*Re: Nosferatu*

Nice artworks.


----------



## Space Monkey (Dec 14, 2004)

Like these bothbut I Love the Wolf.
Awesome


----------



## erickad71 (Dec 14, 2004)

Wow, those are great!


----------



## Morning Star (Dec 14, 2004)

Thank you for your kind comments everyone!


----------



## mzarynn (Dec 14, 2004)

I like your pictures!  Nosferatu is very gruesome.  "A Night in the Forest" is a misleading name.  I was thinking it was going to be a landscape while it was loading and then the Wolf jumped out.  Very nice effect.


----------



## Morning Star (Dec 14, 2004)

Haha, thanks, I'm a big fan of contrasts in art, The Troll is a straightforward title...but I kept it as when joined to the picture it helps emphasise the lonely curiosity this single beast finds while looking at a fairy.

A Night in the Forest would be spring from surprise, as you said. Who knows what happens in the dark places at night?


----------

